# 240 ml drinking glass pico tank



## wpgfish (Nov 24, 2011)

very cool. if you dont mind me asking how does the canister work


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

wpgfish said:


> very cool. if you dont mind me asking how does the canister work


+1. Interdasted.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah I want to see the canister filter too, but is that a fish or shrimp in the #7 picture?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Is that a DIY CO2 with a STRAW? :O


----------



## wastedtime (Oct 27, 2011)

Great Job, It looks amazing. Is there anyway to replace the green intake / outake with clear ones ? 
Glass intake outtake will look better, maybe you can use the glass tube pictured with the bubble counter. 





xenxes said:


> Is that a DIY CO2 with a STRAW? :O


I think that is the DIY filter.


----------



## Msouza91 (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow impressive! I would also love to know how a canister was made so I can put in my 1 gallon


----------



## Obakemono (Dec 23, 2011)

Very nice! Please, lets see how you did your canister filter. Good DIY project.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

interesting thing, needs a snail though.


----------



## moonshinetheslacker (Sep 13, 2010)

AWESOME tank, scape, and stand. I would personally do a little more sanding on the stand to make it look a little cleaner, but other than that, this looks wicked.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Yah get some pond snails. Everyone hates them but I love them in small tanks.


----------



## wpgfish (Nov 24, 2011)

maximix are you alive


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I think the filter works like the sponge filter. But idk what kind of air pump is that small, and can fit under that cup.


----------



## maximix (Jul 10, 2011)

Doble post


----------



## maximix (Jul 10, 2011)

For All. Sory for late reply. i got my wife hospitalized.

@wpgfish
yes im stil alive  see below for the filter
@forrestp38829 thanks.
@karatekid14 its guppy .

@xenxes no, its filter inlet and outlet 
@wastedtime.Yes, it could be used for the intake/outtake. But in this case, I want it in cheap manner. I wear a balloon sticks to it 

@Msouza91 @ Obakemono thanks, detailed filter below.

@Newman i"m considering that 
@ moonshinetheslacker Thanks for the reply
@10gallonplanted snail would be nice to clean the galss 
@sayurasem no its not sponge filter, see below

(needs moderator approval, be pation )


----------



## maximix (Jul 10, 2011)

THE FILTER


Danger of electric shock, please heed the following:
1. Avoid this modification of the reach of children
2. Make sure the outlet Jack regardless of time modifying.
3. Because of the risk of water leakage, and the surge in the compulsory to install a fuse in the circuit modifications.
4. Any change of speed, move or adjust the layout engine, Pump should be off from the outlet .



This filter use aerator for the power head, Valves That normally used to sucked air,I use it to suck water. Position of the filter must be in front of the ph (diy SUction pump) to avoid dirt clog the valve.
With this modification the resulting flow: 3.2 litr / h at speed 1 and 2.2 liters / hour at a speed of 2
Here The sketch










here the full asembli









Material
1. Aerator
2. Aerator hose
3. Vitamin tube or used old film container or others
4. Balloon
5. Hose connection
6 Rubber Band

Making way
a. Filter (picture clear enough)









b. Making the Suction Pump
First pull the aerator from the electric outlet .








1. Open the aerator by opening the bolt screws on the bottom side.
2. Open the suction tube to remove the bolts on the side
3. On the suction tube will have three rooms of the inlet (facing bolts, between (on the back there are rubber) and outlet (there are small pipe,the output).
4. Drill a hole for the water inlet (Corresponding image).








5. Drill a hole on the aerator box under the existing outlets. This hole will we use for our ph inlet.
6. Form hose connections,so we could insert it to the hole (see picture)
7 prepare epoxy glue
8. add glue for both side firts for better gluing.
9. unite the connection hose with suction tube.
10. close the air inlet with Epoxi glue .(see picture)
11. Cut and attach hose and hose connections like in picture
12. split balloon into a single layer only. Then put the balloon in the space between sucktion rubber and suction tube (see picture). fasten with a rubber band.
13 Install the suction tube to its original position. * round black rubber (figure 11 top right) as sealnya should really clean to avoid leaks. [/ B]
14. glue cable connections with glue gun to reduce the risk of surge in the event of leakage.
15 cover back the aerator.
16. Place the fuse on the cable jack (in necessari)
17. Series of filters with suction pump, position should be in front of the inlet filter , because the aerator valves are very sensitive to the presence of dirts.



Note: To make it durrable, latex gloves can be used to replace ballon.
Resin can be used to block the coil and electrical connection to make it saver.

instead of using this suction pump for PH u can also used it as fackum packing








Here the flow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgYIDfeo-Mw&context=C3e90431ADOEgsToPDskL6UbE1Ee3Q9qbm-2LZvCa8

Thats all guys, how to make my diy.*


----------



## wpgfish (Nov 24, 2011)

sorry to here about whatever is happening, there arent to many good reasons people go into hospitals. not seening anything on the filter


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

moderator approval?


----------



## maximix (Jul 10, 2011)

wpgfish said:


> sorry to here about whatever is happening, there arent to many good reasons people go into hospitals. not seening anything on the filter


@ wpgfish. Thanks for the understanding. Abaut the filter. I alraedy post it. But it said need to be approved by moderator. I dont know why. Still serching what happen and still waiting for approval. Do you know why its happen?
@ sayur asem yes its said need moderator approval. Do you know why. Its contain buch of text . Photobucket picture and you tube link.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

What is being held back? Is it just text or links and pictures? Maybe because your from Indo and they need approval before post on threads made outside U.S.?

Btw where did you get your ADA substrate? Do you live in Jakarta? Is shrimp keeping popular there?


----------



## maximix (Jul 10, 2011)

Dont think its the reson .maybe because its over caracter. Il post it in diy section earlier later. I live in jogjakarta. We have several store in here that sell ada soil in retail. In here breeding shrimp is popular. Cek this link http://forum.indoaquascape.com/index.php


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

I hope your wife is doing well. Thank you for sharing your unique aquarium.


----------



## maximix (Jul 10, 2011)

@chief thanks for replying. My wife is doing well right now. And we got little baby as bonus 
@All my post is seen right now. Cek it above.


----------

